# Richtiges Innenleben Miniteiche



## docjake (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen, bin neu hier, mein Name ist Jürgen,

Habe im Baumarkt geformte Teichschalen einmal mit 1000 Liter und einmal mit 500 Litern erworben. Diese sollen meine Terassenteichanlagen werden. Folgende Fragen habe ich dazu.

1. Wie sollte der Boden beschaffen sein? Aktuell habe ich Waschkies drin mit kleiner Körnung. Muß da noch Substrat für Pflanzen rein oder habe ich damit bereits die erste Überdüngung im Teich? Wie hoch sollte der Bodenbelag sein?

2. Welche Pflanzen sind geeignet für diese Teichgrößen? Und wieviele?

3. Ich nehme an, daß ich bei diesen Minigrößen einen Filter fahren sollte, Vorschläge Eurerseits?

4. Gibt es die Möglichkeit, beide GFK-Becken miteinander zu verbinden und damit mit einer Filteranlage zu betreiben ohne daß ein Becken leer gesaugt wird und das andere überläuft? Problem der Durchflußmenge zwischen beiden Becken. Oder ist ein Wasserfallfilter sinnvoll?

Wäre sehr nett, wenn Ihr einem Anfänger die Anfängerfehler erspart, ohne daß ich mich durchs halbe Forum lesen müßte.


----------



## samorai (5. Mai 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichsuchties!
Warum 2 Becken, nicht ein größeres?
Keine Fische?
Ein größeres könnte Fischbesatz vertragen.


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Mai 2017)

Wozu Fische? Ein Winzteich ohne Fische ist viiiel interessanter und pflegeleichter.
Es könnte auch die Einstiegsdroge für einen 2. größeren Teich werden, falls Platz vorhanden.
Manchmal muß man auch seinen Partner von der Schönheit einer eigenen Pfütze überzeugen.
Auch was sich da in kürzester Zeit alles ansiedelt ist echt enorm. Fische fressen nur alles auf, inklusive der Pflanzen.
Wenn es denn später doch Fische sein sollen, kann man auch übern Sommer Kardinalsfische, __ Medaka oder Elassoma darin halten.
Die brauchen dann halt ein mind. 54 Liter Winterquartier.
VG Monika


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen. Ich habe Deinen Beitrag mal in die Miniteich-Abteilung verschoben. Hier solltest Du Dich einfach mal umschauen, viele Fragen sind schon beantwortet worden.


----------



## docjake (7. Mai 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Es könnte auch die Einstiegsdroge für einen 2. größeren Teich werden, falls Platz vorhanden.
> 
> Klares Ja. Geplant ist in zwei bis drei Jahren ein Schwimmteich mit Fischbesatz.
> 
> ...



Erst einmal Danke für Deine Tips. Die für den Fischbesatz halte ich aber für kritisch. Kardinalsfische benötigen Wassertemperaturen von mindestens 20°, die Japankärpflinge oder Medaka liegen mit 22 bis 30° noch höher während Elassoma etwas toleranter sind. Ich sprechen hier von den Komfortemperaturen der Tiere und nicht "was geht noch". Ich möchte den Teich ja nicht nur zwischen Juli und September betreiben. Bei Wassertemperaturen über 25° wirds wahrscheinlich eh nicht mehr lustig mit Algen und Sauerstoff im Wasser. Außerdem müssten ja Unmengen dieser Fische ins Wasser, um da überhaupt mal was zu sehen. Da ist dann mit 50 Liter Winterquartier auch nichts mehr. Mindestens 200 Liter aufwärts müssten es dann wohl sein.

Beste Grüsse
Jürgen


----------



## docjake (7. Mai 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichsuchties!
> Warum 2 Becken, nicht ein größeres?
> Keine Fische?
> Ein größeres könnte Fischbesatz vertragen.




Hi Ron,

Ein Becken geschenkt (1000er)  und ein Becken (500er) in der Garage seit Ewigkeiten. Fischbesatz ist geplant, allerdings sehr zurückhaltend und klassisch: Goldfische und __ Shubunkin. Bevor ich jetzt Schelte bekomme: Ich nehme nur junge Tiere und habe die Möglichkeit die Größeren in einen sehr grossen Gartenteich abzugeben. Weiterhin dachte ich an Ellritzen, __ Moderlieschen oder Goldorfen zur Geburtenkontrolle und Dezimierung von Mückenlarven.

Zwei Becken mit getrennten Filteranlagen auch daher, dass im Falle eines Filterausfalles das zweite Becken als Auffangbecken dient.
Beste Grüsse
Jürgen


----------



## Biotopfan (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo, ok, ich hab die Fische sowieso da in Aquarien. Von daher ist die kurze Saison kein Problem.
Für die Fische ist es Luxus pur, wenn sie im Sommer raus dürfen. Ich beobachte seit Jahren die Wassertemperaturen und hatte auchschon Garnelen und Filigranregenbögen draußen aufgezogen, ohne Heizer! Bis das Wasser mal ordentlich auf Temperatur kommt, ist der Tag schon fast rum und Sauerstoff ist eh kein Problem. Das blubbert regelrecht, wenn die Sonne draufscheint. Algen hats nur am Anfang, dann sollten sich die verziehen. Mit größeren Fischen ist das ehr ein Problem, weil die viel mehr Nährstoffe abgeben.
Wegen Mückenlarven braucht man sich im Teich keine Gedanken machen. Da kommt nix hoch, wenn sich erstmal Libellenlarven und sonstige angesiedelt haben.
Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus. Wer einen Teich hat, hat keine Mücken mehr. Weil die schon bei der Eiablage von den Teichläufern gekillt werden und wenn sie es doch schaffen, von den Libellenlarven. Bei uns kommen dann noch die vielen Vögel und die Fledermäuse dazu...wir können vollkommen unbehelligt draußen sitzen.
VG Monika


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2017)

Völlig aberwitziger Plan. Ein 1000 Liter Becken? Maximal ein paar __ Moderlieschen. Wenn die Dir nicht auffällig genug sind, nimm Goldelritzen (Pimephales promelas). Wenn Bewegung im Wasser ist, hast du sowieso keine Mückenlarven, die Geburtenkontrolle machen die selber.
Aber definitiv KEINE Goldfische, schon gar KEINE Goldorfen und auch KEINE Elritzen (Phoxinus phoxinus).

Noch besser: Bau einen richtigen Teich und nimm das 1000er Becken als Pflanzenfilter.


----------



## Biotopfan (7. Mai 2017)

Regenbogenshiner sind auch toll 
Braucht man aber auch ein Winterquartier...
VG Monika


----------



## docjake (7. Mai 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Völlig aberwitziger Plan. Ein 1000 Liter Becken? Maximal ein paar __ Moderlieschen. Wenn die Dir nicht auffällig genug sind, nimm Goldelritzen (Pimephales promelas). Wenn Bewegung im Wasser ist, hast du sowieso keine Mückenlarven, die Geburtenkontrolle machen die selber.
> Aber definitiv KEINE Goldfische, schon gar KEINE Goldorfen und auch KEINE Elritzen (Phoxinus phoxinus).
> 
> Noch besser: Bau einen richtigen Teich und nimm das 1000er Becken als Pflanzenfilter.



Hallo Christine,
 das "aberwitzige" an meinem Plan solltest Du mir schon mal erklären. Du schreibst dies und das solle ich nicht tun, aber gibst keine Argumente! Generell kenne ich mich mit Warm- und Kaltwasserfischen ganz gut aus. Was spricht denn gegen 5 bis 6 Goldfische in einem 500L Reservoir? Dies mit einer leistungsfähigen Filterpumpe kombiniert, wo siehst Du da ein wirkliches Problem? Warum keine Goldorfen? Ich weiss sehr wohl, dass die bis 25 cm gross werden. Und dann mind. 1000 Liter pro Fisch brauchen und man mindestens 8 bis 10 zusammen halten sollte. Dazu brauchts aber ein paar Jahre. Ich rede hier immer von Jungfischen so um die 4 bis 5cm lang. Ich bin seit Jahren Aquarianer und auch wenn ein Teich kein Aquarium ist, so sind die Ansprüche an die Lebensbedingungen der Einwohner immer artabhängig. Die Kunst ist es doch, diese Lebensbedingungen herzustellen und die passenden Arten auszuwählen. Das gilt für Aquarium, Miniteich und 1000 qm Oberflächen-Teich.

Und wie in anderen Foren leider auch: wenn ich für meinen Miniteich um Rat bitte, dann brauche ich keine Ratschläge "Bau lieber einen grossen Teich usw." Ich möchte eben keinen grossen Teich bauen, sonst hätte ich das ja gemacht. Also bitte grade von Mods. erwarte ich fundiertere  Ratschläge. Auf meine eigentlichen Fragen, ist leider noch niemand so richtig eingegangen!

Grüssle Jürgen


----------



## docjake (7. Mai 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Regenbogenshiner sind auch toll
> Braucht man aber auch ein Winterquartier...
> VG Monika


Hi Monika,

die Regenbogenellritzen habe ich auch auf der Liste. Habe da wie bei anderen Ellritzen höchstens Bedenken bzgl. ggf. aggressiver Männchen, die während der Paarungszeit ihr Revier recht rabiat verteidigen sollen. Hast Du da Erfahrungen?

Grüssle Jürgen


----------



## andreas w. (7. Mai 2017)

docjake schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin neu hier, mein Name ist Jürgen,
> 
> Habe im Baumarkt geformte Teichschalen einmal mit 1000 Liter und einmal mit 500 Litern erworben. Diese sollen meine Terassenteichanlagen werden. Folgende Fragen habe ich dazu.
> 
> ...



Hallo lieber Jürgen und willkommen hier im Kino .

Dann will ich mal versuchen als quasi außenstehender deine Fragen zu beantworten. Ist natürlich nicht leicht, auch mein Teich hat ein größeres Volumen, somit eine Tiefe und und und. Dann mal los:

1. Der Bodenbelag mit gewaschenem Sand ist erstmal nicht falsch, aber Achtung - je mehr Sand drin ist, desto weniger Wassertiefe und somit wieder weniger Lebensraum und mehr Temperaturschwankung. Denke so max 3-4cm sind zu ertragen, dazu evtl. eins zwei Steine in Handballgröße. 
Da wo Pflanzen hinkommen würde ich den Sand evtl. gegen Substrat tauschen und bepflanzen und das Ganze (vor dem Fischbesatz) erstmal eine längere Zeit ruhen und sich selbst einstellen lassen.

2. Pflanzen musst du nach Wassertiefe aussuchen, Gräser und evtl. eine Seerose für flache Zonen (bis ca. 40cm Tiefe). Auf jeden Fall von Anfang an *nicht zu viele Pflanzen*. Die die du setzt werden automatisch größer und mehr. Braucht halt alles seine Zeit, die solltest du deinem Teich geben.

3. Filter auf jeden Fall - ja! welchen genau weiß ich nicht, frag zehn Leute und du hast zehn Meinungen . Letztendlich kommt es auf die Wassermenge / Teichgröße an und da gibt der Hersteller Angaben vor.
Was du evtl. mit deinen zwei Formen tun kannst, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht bau eine Kaskaden-form draus. Heißt: 

4. die kleinere Schale mit Sand/Steinen unterbauen und anheben, sodass das Wasser von der kleinen Form in die große Form überläuft. 
Beispiel: Das Wasser wird aus der großen tiefer liegenden Schale, die z.B. im Boden eingegraben ist (muß nicht sein, nur halt tiefer als die zweite Schale) rausgepumpt und über einen externen Filter in die kleinere Schale reingepumpt, die eben höher sitzt. Die obere Schale wird so angeordnet und bearbeitet daß das Wasser über einen Überlauf in das große Becken fließt - Kaskade halt. Somit ist Bewegung in beiden Becken und unten im großen immer Sauerstoff durch den Überlauf.
Wenn die obere Schale auf einer künstlichen Anhöhe sitzt, kannste diese nachher bepflanzen und hast somit was fürs Auge  und etwas mehr Teichbepflanzung gespart. Den Rest der Gestaltung überlass ich dir - du kannst das auch gut und letztendlich muß es dir gefallen .

Hoffe (auch im Namen der anderen Forum´ler) etwas geholfen zu haben , Gruß Andreas.


----------



## koile (7. Mai 2017)

@docjake , ich glaube das Du wohl doch nicht weißt wie groß ein __ Aland (__ Orfe ) wird.
Nicht wie Du schreibst 25 cm sondern 30bis 90cm .
Also wäre für Dein Becken wohl __ Moderlieschen, und Goldelritzen die bessere Wahl.


----------



## andreas w. (7. Mai 2017)

... er hat aber auch geschrieben, daß er bewusst *nur kleine Fische *im Teich hält und für größere oder wenn sie größer werden die Möglichkeit hat, sie dann in einen großen Teich umzusiedeln. So hab ich´s gelesen und glaube auch dran.


----------



## docjake (7. Mai 2017)

koile schrieb:


> @docjake , ich glaube das Du wohl doch nicht weißt wie groß ein __ Aland (__ Orfe ) wird.
> Nicht wie Du schreibst 25 cm sondern 30bis 90cm .
> Also wäre für Dein Becken wohl __ Moderlieschen, und Goldelritzen die bessere Wahl.


Womit fütterst Du Deine Goldorfen? Haifischfutter mit Testosteron? 50  bis 90 cm??? Reden wir vom gleichen Fisch?

Grüssle


----------



## koile (7. Mai 2017)

docjake schrieb:


> Womit fütterst Du Deine Goldorfen? Haifischfutter mit Testosteron? 50  bis 90 cm??? Reden wir vom gleichen Fisch?
> 
> Grüssle




1. Habe ich nichts von 50 bis 90 cm , sondern 30 bis 90 cm, und ich habe schon  Orfen über 70cm gesehen,
und die wurden nicht mit Haifischfutter gefüttert. 
2.Ich habe keine Orfen da mein Teich zu klein für diese Fische ist  ,denn die Orfen brauchen viel platz zum
Schwimmen.


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo Jürgen,
wie inzwischen schon von einigen anderen geschrieben: Goldorfen werden wesentlich größer als 25 cm (50 bis 60 cm sind realistisch und schnell erreicht), sind Schwarmfische und brauchen viel Schwimmraum - die haben auch als Jungfische nichts in der Schüssel zu suchen. Goldfische, die Weltmeister  in der Vermehrung und auch gerne gründeln, wachsen einen Tick  langsamer, haben aber m.E. auch in der 500 Liter erst rechts nicht zu suchen. Die europäische __ Elritze braucht es etwas kühler, Strömung und viel Sauerstoff. Die bekommt in so einem kleinen Becken im Sommer Probleme.

Und sei doch mal realistisch - willst Du die Fische jedes Jahr austauschen? Das klappt vielleicht einmal - aber der andere Teichbesitzer wird sich relativ schnell wünschen, er hätte nichts gesagt (es sei denn  er hat ein massives Fischräuberproblem).

Die genannten Notropis chrosomus wären durchaus - neben den __ Moderlieschen und Goldelritzen - eine Alternative - die Männchen sind keineswegs aggressiv. Aber auch sie brauchen Strömung zum Glücklichsein.

Übrigens sind Deine Becken vermutlich nicht aus GFK, die Fertigbecken dieser Größe sind meistens aus PE.

Erfahrung mit Aquarien ist sicherlich hilfreich, aber der Unterschied ist Teich ist doch zu groß, um dies 1:1 zu übertragen. 

Und niemand, der hier gegen die Fischhaltung in diesen kleinen Teichen spricht, tut dies, weil er Dir den Spaß mit den Fischen nicht gönnt, sondern weil er das Wohlergehen dieser Tiere im Auge hat - es sind doch Lebewesen und keine Dekorationsgegenstände.


----------



## samorai (7. Mai 2017)

Anregung zum Überlauf:
Baue dir eine Zunge aus einem Maurereimer, der ist aus PE und schwarz, das passt zum GFK-Becken. Ich habe den Schnitt mal abgeklebt, man kann ihn auch größer machen. Nachschneiden kann man immer noch.
Der Schnitt steht jetzt auf den Kopf.
Das Stück am Boden wird fett mit Innotek eingeschmiert, dieser Kleber klebt nur an den PE Eimer nicht am GFK.
Trocknen lassen, jetzt hast du eine Dichtung geschaffen, mit Blindnieten oder M8 Schrauben und Scheiben alle 3cm verbinden.
Nicht den Rand wegschneiden.   
Dies ist meine Verbindung zum Bachlauf und ist okay.


----------



## docjake (8. Mai 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Anregung zum Überlauf:
> Baue dir eine Zunge aus einem Maurereimer, der ist aus PE und schwarz, das passt zum GFK-Becken.Anhang anzeigen 182017Ich habe den Schnitt mal abgeklebt, man kann ihn auch größer machen. Nachschneiden kann man immer noch.
> Der Schnitt steht jetzt auf den Kopf.
> Das Stück am Boden wird fett mit Innotek eingeschmiert, dieser Kleber klebt nur an den PE Eimer nicht am GFK.
> ...


Danke, interessante Lösung. Ich probiere es aus. Erst mal muss der Hintergrund aufgebaut werden.
Grüssle Jürgen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## docjake (8. Mai 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> wie inzwischen schon von einigen anderen geschrieben: Goldorfen werden wesentlich größer als 25 cm (50 bis 60 cm sind realistisch und schnell erreicht), sind Schwarmfische und brauchen viel Schwimmraum - die haben auch als Jungfische nichts in der Schüssel zu suchen. Goldfische, die Weltmeister  in der Vermehrung und auch gerne gründeln, wachsen einen Tick  langsamer, haben aber m.E. auch in der 500 Liter erst rechts nicht zu suchen. Die europäische __ Elritze braucht es etwas kühler, Strömung und viel Sauerstoff. Die bekommt in so einem kleinen Becken im Sommer Probleme.
> 
> Und sei doch mal realistisch - willst Du die Fische jedes Jahr austauschen? Das klappt vielleicht einmal - aber der andere Teichbesitzer wird sich relativ schnell wünschen, er hätte nichts gesagt (es sei denn  er hat ein massives Fischräuberproblem).
> ...


Hi Christine,

danke für die ausführliche Info. Damit kann ich was anfangen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreas w. (9. Mai 2017)

docjake schrieb:


> ....Erst mal muss der Hintergrund aufgebaut werden.
> Grüssle Jürgen



Mal ne Frage am Rande: um sich´s besser vorstellen zu können - haste mal ein Foto von dem was mal werden soll? Wäre interessant & vielleicht hilfreich.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## docjake (9. Mai 2017)

Hi Andreas,

da las ich meiner Fantasie freien Lauf. Grobe Planung ist im Hintergrund ein stufiger Aufbau mit Pflanzbetonsteinen, größer als die, die ich zum Abstützen benutzt habe. Diese werden mit teils hängenden teils höher wachsenden und auch rankenden Pflanzen bestückt. Auch mittelgrosse Palmen und Zitrusfrüchte sind geplant für den Sonnenschutz. Darin integriert ein kleiner Wasserlauf mit Wasserfall zur Sauerstoffversorgung und ein kleiner, regengeschützter Technikraum. Insgesamt soll der Eindruck einer blühenden Felsenwand entstehen, aus der Wasser den Teich füllt. Bis dahin ists aber noch ein weiter Weg. Ich werde stufenweise weiter berichten.

Grüssle Jürgen


----------



## docjake (9. Mai 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Goldfische, die Weltmeister  in der Vermehrung und auch gerne gründeln, wachsen einen Tick  langsamer, haben aber m.E. auch in der 500 Liter erst rechts nicht zu suchen.
> 
> Die europäische __ Elritze braucht es etwas kühler, Strömung und viel Sauerstoff. Die bekommt in so einem kleinen Becken im Sommer Probleme.
> 
> ...





Hi Christine,

Grundsätzlich bin ich hundert Prozent Deiner Meinung, dass Tiere nicht leiden dürfen und keine Ziergegenstände darstellen. Ich habe seit 40 Jahren Haustiere und
 bemühe mich sehr, alle glücklich zu machen und beratungsresistent bin ich natürlich auch nicht  Goldorfen sind also gestrichen, die müssen halt bis zum grossen Schwimmteich warten. Aber lass mir doch meine Goldfische. Die sollen sich natürlich nicht ungehemmt vermehren.

Hast Du da mal einen Tip zu Geburtenkontrolle z. B. kleine Räuber, die die Jungfische dezimieren? Seitens des reinen Schwimmraumes sollte doch selbst die kleine 500er Pfütze für 6 Goldfische mit je 8 cm Länge mehr als ausreichend sein. Wie gesagt unter den Bedingungen der Geburtenkontrolle (auch wenn immer wieder ein paar Jungfische durchkommen, aber die kann ich jederzeit an den örtlichen Fischhändler abgeben. Ich denke also nicht, dass ich meine Fische jährlich abgeben müsste.

Seitens der Regenbogenelritzen: Wieviele würdest Du für die jeweiligen Becken (1000 u. 500 ml. empfehlen. Das Temperaturmaximum wird für die Tiere bis 26° angegeben. Da meine Becken ganz gut beschattet werden, sollte dies nicht zum Problem werden. Zur Not könnte man ja auch mit Frischwasser regulieren. Strömung ist in meinem 500er Becken vorhanden, der Aquarienfilter macht ordentlich Dampf. Das 1000er Becken bekommt einen Wasserfall, hat also bedingt Strömung. Zur Not hänge ich noch einen Filter als Stömungspumpe mit rein.

Danke im voraus.

Grüssle Jürgen

Natürlich dürfen sich gerne auch alle anderen beratend äussern.


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2017)

Also zu den Goldfischen sag  ich nichts mehr. Meine Meinung s.o.

Zu den Regenbogen-Elritzen: Wenn Du den Übergang von 500 zum 1000 Becken geschickt baust, dann wandern die sowieso hin und her. Ich würde mit 10 Stück anfangen. Das genügt für so ein Becken völlig. Ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du wohnst, aber wenn es nicht zu weit ist, dann wende Dich an unseren Werner (wp-3d) bzw. seinen Sohn. Da kriegst Du alle Infos und die Fische aus erster Hand.


----------



## docjake (10. Mai 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Also zu den Goldfischen sag  ich nichts mehr. Meine Meinung s.o.
> 
> Zu den Regenbogen-Elritzen: Wenn Du den Übergang von 500 zum 1000 Becken geschickt baust, dann wandern die sowieso hin und her. Ich würde mit 10 Stück anfangen. Das genügt für so ein Becken völlig. Ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du wohnst, aber wenn es nicht zu weit ist, dann wende Dich an unseren Werner (wp-3d) bzw. seinen Sohn. Da kriegst Du alle Infos und die Fische aus erster Hand.



OK schweigen wir das Thema "Goldfische" lieber tot. Aber danke für den Tip mit den Regenbogenelritzen und v.a. den mit Werner, da er ja auch per Versand verschickt, ist die Entfernung ja eher kein Problem. Zumindest seine Webpage sieht gut aus mit fairen Preisen. Und wenn Du Ihn empfiehlst, dann nehme ich das natürlich sofort an. da kaufen, sonst.......

Nein Spaß beiseite: Danke!

Die Idee mit dem Teichverbinden finde ich interessant. Aber wie soll das gehen? Beide Teiche stehen auf etwa einem Niveau (max. 2 cm Unterschied und Bergaufschwimmen tun die doch sicher nicht. Haste da eine Idee bzw. habt Ihr da Ideen?


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2017)

Doch die schwimmen Bergauf. Sind wie kleine Lachse. __ Moderlieschen machen das übrigens auch. Mein Bachlauf endet mit einem Höhenunterschied von 10 cm zum Teich und fließte über eine bekieselte Betonrampe in den Teich. Und da schwimmen die regelmässig hoch, die kleinen Racker.
Eine __ Elritze hat es mal ganz stark übertrieben..
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...erschied-zum-wasserspiegel-des-teiches.16032/


----------



## docjake (14. Mai 2017)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Hallo lieber Jürgen und willkommen hier im Kino .
> 
> Dann will ich mal versuchen als quasi außenstehender deine Fragen zu beantworten. Ist natürlich nicht leicht, auch mein Teich hat ein größeres Volumen, somit eine Tiefe und und und. Dann mal los:
> 
> ...


Hi Andreas und erstmal vielen Dank für die sehr ausführliche Antwort. Ich werde Deine Gips gerne aufnehmen.


Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI M2-A01W mit Tapatalk


----------

